# UL ARTICLE ON CO ALARMS



## FM William Burns (Dec 11, 2009)

UL Article on Carbon Monoxide Alarm Considerations (Pgs. Cover & 4-5)

http://www.ul.com/global/eng/documents/corporate/aboutul/publications/newsletters/thecodeauthority/tca_issue_3_2009.pdf


----------



## JBI (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: UL ARTICLE ON CO ALARMS

Good article FM. Too often I don't take the time to read the 'Code Authority' newsletter... maybe a little TOO much time here? NAHHHHHH!


----------

